# Happy Birthday Jillee, Winston, & Lizzie 4/15



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope all 3 of you have a great birthday and of course, we expect updated bday photos!

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY X'S THREE TO JILLEE, WINSTON & LIZZIE!! ENJOY!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
WINSTON
JILLEE & LIZZIE


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy birthday to the three TAX DAY dogs and a reason to think of better things than the IRS.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday! arty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope all three of you get extra belly rubs today.

Riley says woof woof to his half sister & brother.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

arty:arty:arty:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PARTY PUPPIES!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY! Its a birthday party 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GANG!

Kara and Gucci


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Cheryl! I like the way you think!

Happy birthday to Lizzie, Jillee & Winston!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WINSTON,LIZZIE AND MY LITTLE PRINCESS JILLEE!!!!!*


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Today is Ginger's birthday as well my cocker. She is 10 today. Daddy went shopping for his girls last night...they got a present last night and this morning Jillee got a stuffed deer. We are going to give them ice cream tonight for there special treat. I will take some pictures of it..should be fun. I will post Jillee and her new out fit as well. I can't believe it has been a year already. Where did it go!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Today is Ginger's birthday as well my cocker. She is 10 today. Daddy went shopping for his girls last night...they got a present last night and this morning Jillee got a stuffed deer. We are going to give them ice cream tonight for there special treat. I will take some pictures of it..should be fun. I will post Jillee and her new out fit as well. I can't believe it has been a year already. Where did it go!!!!


:frusty::frusty: Blame Leeann for this screw up, I told Amanda it was Lizzie's B-Day also. Sorry Megan Give Ginger some big kisses from me for mixing up her birthday.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Its ok Lizzie said thank you and Ginger forgives ya!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Have a Happy, Happy Birthday.*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy birthday boys and girls!! 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think as long as Lizzie and Ginger get ice cream they don't care who is actually having the birthday 

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jillee,Lizzie,Ginger,and Winston!
:drum::juggle:Hope you have a great day!:juggle::drum:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cheryl said:


> Happy birthday to the three TAX DAY dogs and a reason to think of better things than the IRS.


How come I can't claim my dogs?

seriously happy birthday Jillee, Winston, and Lizzie!!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday to all the April 15th furbabies...Cazzie wags his tail for you!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Jillee, Winston, and Lizzie !!!!!!!:grouphug::grouphug::cheer2::cheer2::llama::llama:arty:arty:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

The girls what to say thank you for all the birthday wishes!!!!!! They send Belly rubs to all!!!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Thanks all! Happy birthday to Lizzie & Jillee from Winston...*

:biggrin1H wants computer and I just had a sec to post happy birthday to find this nice thread! THanks.

The kids and I made a peanut butter carrot cake that was human and dog friendly. He LOVED it [and so did the KIDS. LOL].

I'll post pics tomorrow...

I haven't even had time to read through...I'm sure there are cute pics of the girls...I'll check tomorrow.

I can't believe he's a year old. It's just amazing how quickly he stole my heart. We can't imagine our family without him.

Oh and he's 13 pounds!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lizzy, Jillee and Winston!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy belated birthday to Jillee, Winston and Lizzie - hope a fun time was had by all!


----------

